# postfix und Sicherheit



## Chris (18. Mai 2010)

1.Was für allgemeine Tipps sollte man bei ISPConfig beachten um die Sicherheit des Systems zu erhöhen? Der Bereich E-Mail-Server und postfix interessiert mich am meisten.

Bei der Installation nach diesem Tutorial "http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-debian-lenny-ispconfig3" ist mir zum Beispiel das fail2ban aufgefallen. 

2. Gibt es weitere solcher Tools oder bestimmte Einstellungen, die man in ISPConfig bzw. postfix treffen sollte?

3. Wie kann ich im Bereich E-Mail-Server Backscatter vermeiden?

4. Wie kann ich die HELO-Verifikation erzwingen? Bringt das etwas und ist das sinnvoll? Ich vermute mal das dies eine Einstellung in der main.cf von postfix ist.

5. Stichwort ReverseDNS. Gibt es zu diesem Stichwort etwas zu beachten?

6. Welche Einstellungen sind im postfix sinnvoll um nicht zur Spam-Schleuder zu werden oder für eine solche gehalten zu werden?

7. In dem oben erwähnten Tutorial werden die Paketlisten von debian verwendet. Über die Paketverwaltung wird per apt-get-Befehl postfix in der Version 2.5.5 installiert. Sollte man an dieser Stelle aus Sicherheitsgründen eher die aktuelle Version von postfix beziehen? Derzeit gibt es postfix in einer stable-Version bereits in der Version "2.7".


----------



## Till (18. Mai 2010)

Das setup so wie es ist ist bereitssicher. Du kannst jede Menge zusätzliche Einstellunegn bei Postfix vornehemen, diese betreffen dann aber eher die Abwehr von Spam der zu Deinen lokalen postfächern geschickt wird und nicht die Sicherheit des Systems selbst.

Zum Theme Postfix und UCE / Antoi Spam Maßnahmen gibt es jede Menge Tutorials, die kann man im Detail hier nicht alle wiederholen. Als Startpunkt:

http://www.postfix.org/docs.html
http://www.akadia.com/services/postfix_uce.html

oder auf Deutsch:

http://chains.ch/docs/postfix-UCE-HOWTO-de.html

Was man machen sollte um den Spamfilter zu entlasten ist z.B. die Nutzung von RBL.


----------



## anonymous (28. Mai 2010)

was du noch zusätzlich einsetzen könntest wäre "postgrey",
http://postgrey.schweikert.ch/
http://linuxwiki.de/PostGrey/
ist eine ziemlich effektive Art SPAM vorab zu blocken und leicht in Postfix zu integrieren.


----------



## F4RR3LL (29. Mai 2010)

Ich finde postgrey sinnfrei.... damit bremse ich mehr als ich helfe und die meisten Spamkisten machen mittlerweile eh 2 Versuche. Nur das ich mit postgrey meine Freunde auch noch nerve.


----------



## Feanwulf (29. Mai 2010)

Ich nutze fail2ban und sperre die spam versender dann damit aus!


----------



## Till (29. Mai 2010)

Zitat von Feanwulf:


> Ich nutze fail2ban und sperre die spam versender dann damit aus!


Das ist ja mal eine kreative Lösung, die ist mir auch neu  Du lässt also fail2ban das mail.log überwachen und sperrst anhand der amavisd Logeinträge? Funktioniert das gut bzw. Besser wie die normalen RBL und wie lange lässt du die IP sperren?


----------



## Feanwulf (29. Mai 2010)

Teile meiner jail.local:

```
[postfix]

enabled  = true
port     = smtp,ssmtp
filter   = postfix
logpath  = /var/log/mail.log
maxretry = 5
bantime = 3600

[courierpop3]

enabled  = true
port     = pop3,ssmtp,imap2,imap3,imaps,pop3s
filter   = courierlogin
logpath  = /var/log/mail.log
maxretry = 5


[sasl]

enabled  = true
port     = smtp,ssmtp,imap2,imap3,imaps,pop3,pop3s
filter   = sasl
#failregex = warning: [-._\w]+\[<HOST>\]: SASL  (?:LOGIN|PLAIN|(?:CRAM|DIGEST)-MD5) authentication failed
logpath  = /var/log/mail.log
maxretry = 5
```

und meinte postfix.conf im filter.d:

```
# Fail2Ban configuration file
#
# Author: Cyril Jaquier
#
# $Revision: 510 $
#

[Definition]

# Option:  failregex
# Notes.:  regex to match the password failures messages in the logfile. The
#          host must be matched by a group named "host". The tag "<HOST>" can
#          be used for standard IP/hostname matching and is only an alias for
#          (?:::f{4,6}:)?(?P<host>[\w\-.^_]+)
# Values:  TEXT
#
failregex = reject: RCPT from (.*)\[<HOST>\]: 550 5.1.1
            reject: RCPT from (.*)\[<HOST>\]: 450 4.7.1
            reject: RCPT from (.*)\[<HOST>\]: 554 5.7.1

# Option:  ignoreregex
# Notes.:  regex to ignore. If this regex matches, the line is ignored.
# Values:  TEXT
#
ignoreregex =
```


----------

